# Joining formation!



## 5bR6897 (Jun 26, 2009)

Greetings from the state of Indiana! I am the son and nephew of RCAF veterans and have always had a keen interest in all things warbird related. I have been a modeler since the days I could buy a Hawk kit for 49cents! My very first one was a T-6, all molded in yellow...would have been around 1958 or 59. Specifically my modeling interests lie with WWII aircraft of all involved nations. I have a leaning towards Spits and T-6's (or Harvards if you wish) since my family spent numerous hours in each. In visiting this site I have been very impressed with the amount and quality of information that is made available. I very much look forward to contributing and learning.

Best regards,
5bR6897
Spifire 5b, serial number R6897 in which my uncle was killed in Jan 43. RCAF 411 squadron, Digby


----------



## ccheese (Jun 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. I hope you will tell us your first name, "5bR6897" is difficult to remember.

Enjoy the place, most of us do....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 26, 2009)

I shall call you........."5"

Welcome to the forum, 5.


----------



## imalko (Jun 26, 2009)

Welcome and greetings from Serbia! Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2009)

5b sounds better... so welcome to the site 5b.Stay with us and enjoy.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2009)

G'day mate, welcome to the forum.


----------



## 5bR6897 (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome! Chris is the name.


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Chris. Happy posting.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi Chris and welcome to the site


----------



## lingo (Jun 26, 2009)

Welcome aboard Chris 5bR!


----------



## acerus (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi Chris and welcome! I´m also new to the Forum and can only say that this is a very fine Place to spend your Time. Lot of Knowledge and nice People here 

Acerus


----------



## Airframes (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi Chris and welcome from England. I'll see what I can dig out for you on 411.
Terry.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 26, 2009)

Hiya Chris and welcome!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from Sunny 8) southern California.


Wheelsup


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Chris.


----------



## sabrina (Jun 27, 2009)

Welcome from Arizona.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 27, 2009)

Welcome to the family Chris!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 27, 2009)

Chris might not work, 5b, as there are few Chris' here !! 

From one Chris to another - Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 27, 2009)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## batcocan (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi and Welcome to the site 8)


----------



## 5bR6897 (Jun 29, 2009)

Many thanks for all of the greetings and welcomes. When I shared all of these messages with my father (85 years old) he was amazed that folks from all around the world were sending me messages! Just goes to show how small the world really is, but how large the interest is in WWII across the globe.
My family has just recently moved into a new home and as of yet my kits and supplies have yet to be unpacked. The documentation of ongoing projects visible on this site motivate me to get everything set up and underway. Unfortunately for me other things take priority associated with moving.

When I moved I gave away in excess of 70 completed projects to a young man just getting started in the hobby. He was thrilled to receive them and has since completed a few nice ones of his own. I am now left with starting over. I can't really complain about that now can I? Have 100+ kits to do so they'll keep me busy for awhile. First up is completion of 1/48 PBY that was started at least 4 years ago, along with a birdcage Corsair and a Harvard. Such is life!

Chris


----------

